# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ¿Eres nuevo en el foro?

## Ella

Bienvenido al foro Magiapotagia.

La magia desde siempre ha estado presente en nuestra vida, prácticamente desde que abrimos los ojos, algo místico y misterioso, un secreto oculto que muchos quieren desvelar, pero lo importante es, ya que estas aquí, aprender y aprenderlo bien, por eso te recomiendo unos aspectos a tener en cuenta a la hora de usar el foro:

- Lee las reglas del buen uso del foro: http://www.magiapotagia.com/announcement.php?f=34

- El foro es una herramienta para compartir y aprender de nuestras experiencias personales, opiniones y conocimientos.
Por favor, no lo uses como "un numero de atención al cliente", si te interesa un tema búscalo en el buscador y lee los mensajes ya tratados sobre el mismo para así poder ayudarte a solucionar tus dudas, si te surgen nuevas, por favor plantéalas en los post ya abiertos para que de alguna forma podamos mantener el foro ordenado entre todos.
Reabrir temas antiguos, como habrás podido apreciar en las normas, no esta permitido, pero si es para plantear una pregunta o aportar información constructiva no dudes en hacerlo.

- Si no sabes como empezar en la magia te aconsejo este post: http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=883

- Hay un post de ayuda para los nuevos usuarios con información sobre el foro (agregar una imagen, editar el perfil..), preguntas frecuentes y links de interés, así como un diccionario con términos mágicos: http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=5595

Saludos y que lo pases bien.

----------

